# Why are pronouns so important?



## Gregriii (Nov 4, 2015)

I've seen lots of people arguing or starting fights because the PRONOUNS

I know that this is related with gender and things that I don't really know about but CARING ABOUT A PRONOUN?? like, really???

PD: I just want to clarify that I don't want to cause a fight or something I'm just curious about xD


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

oh no


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> oh no


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Would you like me to refer to you as an animal or anything that shows no respect towards you? A pronounce exemplifies how a peron views their self. It shows respect towards the person who _asks_ of you to refer to them how they feel comfortable being viewed as. By ignoring pronounce, you're making assumptions which is, in itself, some times quite rude. (btw, I am not trying to be rude here). Please type your question into google and read more about it because it's more important than you think.

Edit: Anyone can either add on to this or correct me because I don't want to seem as if I am an expert on this subject.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

Imagine everyone calling you by the pronoun that you do not identify with. Would get pretty tiresome quick huh?


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

a lot of people who are trans have gender dysphoria that is triggered by someone using the wrong pronoun


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

By the way I would like to take this opportunity to ensure everyone uses my pronouns correctly: princess and daddy


I'm totally joking, but yeah man pronouns are important. Just imagine a full day going through being called what you're not...now imagine that as your entire life.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

It doesn't matter really, people are just oversensitive.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> Imagine everyone calling you by the pronoun that you do not identify with. Would get pretty tiresome quick huh?



not really since the differences between she and he are literally a word so idk 


And okay, I can admit that irl they are quite important but in the internet?? No one knows each other so the gender is something that is often confused, buuu I still don't see a need to be always clarifying your gender or cause trouble if someone says the wrong one


----------



## xianli (Nov 4, 2015)

ahh I personally wouldn't really mind if someone used the wrong pronoun with me, but I know a lot of people would be offended if that happened to them on a regular basis [so I stick to using 'they' until I'm sure haha] so I think it's important not to disregard others' feelings. c:

It basically comes down to some people mind more than others and you should just politely refer to them by what they prefer !! 
hM I don't really think there's much point to arguing, unless someone point blank refuses to accept that someone prefers certain pronouns and has voiced that ??


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 4, 2015)

Most guys or women get very offended if you call them the opposite,  so i kind of tjink saying "them " or "you" instead of "sir" or "mam" is better


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 4, 2015)

I mean if you know anything about being respectful towards others then it's pretty important and necessary to use someone's preferred pronouns if they are stated. It's not hard lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

who cares it's just a word, in my language he she it = the same word.

if someone says the wrong pronoun, just correct it, 

gosh people are so lazy


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> who cares it's just a word, in my language he she it = the same word.
> 
> if someone says the wrong pronoun, just correct it,
> 
> gosh people are so lazy



oh no


----------



## milkday (Nov 4, 2015)

If you called me "it" I'd be offended. It's dehumanizing. It's treating me like an object. I prefer to be called they/them, or if you must, she/her. You call me "he", then I'll be confused


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 4, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> who cares it's just a word, in my language he she it = the same word.
> 
> if someone says the wrong pronoun, just correct it,
> 
> gosh people are so lazy



I hope you're aware that trans people are literally dying because people refuse to accept their identities. Like people are being killed because of intolerance. And normalizing the use of preferred pronouns is a step towards acceptance and safety for trans people.


----------



## Enzo :] (Nov 4, 2015)

If someone corrects you when you misgender them just say "Sorry" and go with whatever they asked you to refer to them as. Like, it's not hard?? It's no where near as big of a deal as you're making it. It literally takes no effort to be a decent person or treat someone with a basic level of respect. In fact, I bet it took more effort to put this ****ty post together than it would have for you to not be a jerk.
"Not trying to start a fight" Yet here you are, saying problematic stuff.


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Pronouns are important because they're basically a persons' identity. I don't know what's so hard to understand about that.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Kinoko said:


> I hope you're aware that trans people are literally dying because people refuse to accept their identities. Like people are being killed because of intolerance. And normalizing the use of preferred pronouns is a step towards acceptance and safety for trans people.



If they really feel that way then

they should die

pronouns don't mean anything except for tumblrinas who are insecure and think people don't accept them


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> If they really feel that way then
> 
> they should die
> 
> pronouns don't mean anything except for tumblrinas who are insecure and think people don't accept them



well damn this thread did a 360


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

Kinoko said:


> I hope you're aware that trans people are literally dying because people refuse to accept their identities. Like people are being killed because of intolerance. And normalizing the use of preferred pronouns is a step towards acceptance and safety for trans people.



and?


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> If they really feel that way then
> 
> they should die
> 
> pronouns don't mean anything except for tumblrinas who are insecure and think people don't accept them



It's really more than that though, just because someone has preferred prounouns/are trans doesn't automatically make them a tumblrina. Please don't start stuff :/


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> If they really feel that way then
> 
> they should die
> 
> pronouns don't mean anything except for tumblrinas who are insecure and think people don't accept them



true, i agree.

pronouns are stupid


----------



## milkday (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> If they really feel that way then
> 
> they should die
> 
> pronouns don't mean anything except for tumblrinas who are insecure and think people don't accept them



No. Pronouns MEAN THAT YOU ACCEPT THEIR IDENTITY. You understand that this is their gender and you RESPECT that. I could go around calling you "it", couldn't I? Then make fun of you when you get upset. That's what you're saying is right, isn't it?


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 4, 2015)

Enzo :] said:


> If someone corrects you when you misgender them just say "Sorry" and go with whatever they asked you to refer to them as. Like, it's not hard?? It's no where near as big of a deal as you're making it. It literally takes no effort to be a decent person or treat someone with a basic level of respect. In fact, I bet it took more effort to put this ****ty post together than it would have for you to not be a jerk.
> "Not trying to start a fight" Yet here you are, saying problematic stuff.



wtf I wasn't talking about a first person experience I was just saying that I've seen things like those happening LOL


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

emolga said:


> It's really more than that though, just because someone has preferred prounouns/are trans doesn't automatically make them a tumblrina. Please don't start stuff :/



I'm not starting anything

I'm just stating pronouns don't mean anything and that being used as she is the same as he or they

- - - Post Merge - - -



kisskissfall-inlove said:


> No. Pronouns MEAN THAT YOU ACCEPT THEIR IDENTITY. You understand that this is their gender and you RESPECT that. I could go around calling you "it", couldn't I? Then make fun of you when you get upset. That's what you're saying is right, isn't it?



it is not a pronoun fyi

it's what you call an object


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

This got out of hand very quick.


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I'm not starting anything
> 
> I'm just stating pronouns don't mean anything and that being used as she is the same as he or they
> 
> ...




Some people who do not identify with a gender do indeed prefer "it" to be used ("they" is more popular though). fyi lol


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay well you need to understand that to you it might just be "a word" but to some, pronouns is all they have for their gender identity because of their living conditions


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> This got out of hand very quick.


Opinions can scare people...

...if they are not adaptable


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Can we just respect peoples' gender identities and move on?


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

Gender will forever be confusing


----------



## Bjork (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I'm not starting anything
> 
> I'm just stating pronouns don't mean anything and that being used as she is the same as he or they


I'd bet you'd get a BIT salty if someone repeatedly called you the wrong pronoun.



Leave Me Alone said:


> it is not a pronoun fyi
> 
> it's what you call an object


"a word that can function by itself as a noun phrase and that refers either to the participants in the discourse (e.g., I, you ) or to someone or something mentioned elsewhere in the discourse (e.g., she, it, this )."


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 4, 2015)

As someone who used to work in an office and had to email people a lot, pronouns can be obnoxious. People get so offended if you accidentally use the wrong one.

I honestly wish there was just a gender neutral pronoun that we could use for everyone. That way there would be no mistakes, no one would get upset by you referring to them as a gender they don't identify with, etc.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I'm not starting anything
> 
> I'm just stating pronouns don't mean anything and that being used as she is the same as he or they
> 
> ...



You are an object as of this point. Let's ignore this thing. Yep, you're an it. 
Honestly, if you can't respect a person's choices, you need to get out the internet because you're coming across as very rude and childish.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

being misgendered sucks. especially if you're trans. and itms super disrespectful to use the wrong pronouns on purpose. idk i'm too tired to write anything more but it's like kinda rly important

if any of my internet friends called me she on purpose i probably wouldn't feel safe around them anymore because that would honestly be so transphobic and sucky and disgusting. thankfully my friends are good people


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> Okay well you need to understand that to you it might just be "a word" but to some, pronouns is all they have for their gender identity because of their living conditions



I think you need to understand that it's my opinion

and I can use whatever pronoun I want


----------



## milkday (Nov 4, 2015)

I did not know that! I guess, if you wanna be called it it's coo, but otherwise no


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 4, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> As someone who used to work in an office and had to email people a lot, pronouns can be obnoxious. People get so offended if you accidentally use the wrong one.
> 
> I honestly wish there was just a gender neutral pronoun that we could use for everyone. That way there would be no mistakes, no one would get upset by you referring to them as a gender they don't identify with, etc.



"They"? Or if you're addressing someone in an email or whatever, "Sir/Madam"? I agree that it can be tricky, especially with certain languages that are VERY gender-specific and have no gender neutral pronouns at all.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 4, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> As someone who used to work in an office and had to email people a lot, pronouns can be obnoxious. People get so offended if you accidentally use the wrong one.
> 
> I honestly wish there was just a gender neutral pronoun that we could use for everyone. That way there would be no mistakes, no one would get upset by you referring to them as a gender they don't identify with, etc.



And, yes, I'm well aware there's various gender neutral pronouns that some people already use. But honestly, they are not used commonly by most people. If you were to refer to someone with a gender neutral pronoun in a business environment, you would probably be looked at as either disrespectful or as an idiot to the people who are not used to them.


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I think you need to understand that it's my opinion
> 
> and I can use whatever pronoun I want



I don't think you should 'use whatever pronoun you want' if it makes people uncomfortable and insecure about themselves as a whole.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Nov 4, 2015)

get out of here with that negative bull****. seriously. if someone called you "it" or male/female (depending on what you go by) how would you feel? it's the same thing if someone calls you by the wrong name. you correct them with your actual name. it's the same deal with pronouns. call someone by their proper pronouns or gtfo. seriously.


----------



## Enzo :] (Nov 4, 2015)

If someone asks you to refer to them as she/her, then respect that.
If someone asks you to refer to them as he/him, then respect that.
If someone asks you to refer to them by literally anything other than you did in the first place then respect it.

It is not hard. Grow up.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> You are an object as of this point. Let's ignore this thing. Yep, you're an it.
> Honestly, if you can't respect a person's choices, you need to get out the internet because you're coming across as very rude and childish.



I'm so offended you called me an it

gosh you are so not respecting my choice

you need to get out of the internet


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

Everyone blame English. It doesn't have a gender neutral pronoun.

(My language does so ha, no bull**** in my langauge)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leave Me Alone said:


> I'm so offended you called me an it
> 
> gosh you are so not respecting my choice
> 
> you need to get out of the internet



LOL i like you


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 4, 2015)

Kinoko said:


> "They"? Or if you're addressing someone in an email or whatever, "Sir/Madam"? I agree that it can be tricky, especially with certain languages that are VERY gender-specific and have no gender neutral pronouns at all.



I would get around that by starting emails with "Good morning" or something like that. I would avoid pronouns completely. I was given a really hard time once by someone who I had never met in person and had a very traditionally feminine name but was a man. No, this person is not trans either. This is the name they just happened to be given by their parents when they were born. It was an honest mistake but the person acted like I was out to get them intentionally.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I'm so offended you called me an it
> 
> gosh you are so not respecting my choice
> 
> you need to get out of the internet



Lol. Typical 11 year old comeback.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

ElysiaCrossing said:


> get out of here with that negative bull****. seriously. if someone called you "it" or male/female (depending on what you go by) how would you feel? it's the same thing if someone calls you by the wrong name. you correct them with your actual name. it's the same deal with pronouns. call someone by their proper pronouns or gtfo. seriously.





Enzo :] said:


> If someone asks you to refer to them as she/her, then respect that.
> If someone asks you to refer to them as he/him, then respect that.
> If someone asks you to refer to them by literally anything other than you did in the first place then respect it.
> 
> It is not hard. Grow up.



everyone is shaming me ouch

nice community 

and they are saying I'm childish/negative

because they can't accept this


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay honestly though if someone wants to be called a specific pronoun is it REALLY THAT HARD to use it?
Like god damn how do you do anything if you cant fulfil a simple request which isn't about you.


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I'm so offended you called me an it
> 
> gosh you are so not respecting my choice
> 
> you need to get out of the internet



Alright, think about it in the perspective of a trans person. Let's say a trans male is called a female by people knowingly, despite him making it very clear that he wants to be perceived as a male. Just because you're confident with your gender identity doesn't mean that everyone is.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Lol. Typical 11 year old *comeback*.



I'm not sure you are any better?

that comment sounded like a 11 year old comeback 

and I'm was being sarcastic


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

Pronouns have nothing to do with whoever is using them, it's about whoever you're referring to.


----------



## Enzo :] (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> everyone is shaming me ouch
> 
> nice community
> 
> ...



I was straight-forward and not at all rude nor offensive in what I said and it was not even directed towards you. You're the one that's replying in childish, sarcastic ways.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> Okay honestly though if someone wants to be called a specific pronoun is it REALLY THAT HARD to use it?
> Like god damn how do you do anything if you cant fulfil a simple request which isn't about you.





emolga said:


> Alright, think about it in the perspective of a trans person. Let's say a trans male is called a female by people knowingly, despite him making it very clear that he wants to be perceived as a male. Just because you're confident with your gender identity doesn't mean that everyone is.



I'm not going to use there requested pronouns

sorry


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I think you need to understand that it's my opinion
> 
> and I can use whatever pronoun I want



Opinions are fine and dandy until you're disrespecting someone's existence.
Like I said pronouns aren't about you, they're about who you're referring to.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

hey if someone identifies as a cactus do i need to refer to them as a cactus????


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I'm not going to use there requested pronouns
> 
> sorry



*Their
And we get it, so can you please leave already? You're embarrassing yourself. :-\


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> If they really feel that way then
> 
> they should die
> 
> pronouns don't mean anything except for tumblrinas who are insecure and think people don't accept them



_wow_ i cant believe im actually reading this


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> Opinions are fine and dandy until you're disrespecting someone's existence.
> Like I said pronouns aren't about you, they're about who you're referring to.



Let them be disrespected I think I made my point clear that I don't care


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> hey if someone identifies as a cactus do i need to refer to them as a cactus????



Yes. But I highly doubt anyone has ever identified as a cactus in the history of humans.


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I'm not going to use there requested pronouns
> 
> sorry



Alright, if making people feel bad about themselves is your kink or something, I can't stop you.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> hey if someone identifies as a cactus do i need to refer to them as a cactus????


Because people with gender dysphoria is soooooooooooooo funny.
Han I know you like to be edgy and cool but come on now.


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> Opinions are fine and dandy until you're disrespecting someone's existence.
> Like I said pronouns aren't about you, they're about who you're referring to.



Sadly, we can't educate people who don't want to be educated and who disrespect, hate, & wish death on trans people. I hope that there are some people who have been learning from this thread though


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I'm not sure you are any better?
> 
> that comment sounded like a 11 year old comeback
> 
> and I'm was being sarcastic



its ok ignore the haters.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> Let them be disrespected I think I made my point clear that I don't care


Okay, well then is it safe to assume you don't care if someone disrespects your existence?


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> *Their
> And we get it, so can you please leave already? You're embarrassing yourself. :-\



how am I

that is really rude

that's like saying

hey can you jump off a cliff 

you're really annoying


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> how am I
> 
> that is really rude
> 
> ...



Thats funny i almost thought you've been doing the same thing this whole time _oh wait_


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> how am I
> 
> that is really rude
> 
> ...



are you really pulling that? you're offended over him correcting your use of their/there/they're yet you say people should die if they want to be referred to a specific pronoun...lmao you're so extra


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Thats funny i almost thought you've been doing the same thing this whole time _oh wait_



oh wait

ew pronouns


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> how am I
> 
> that is really rude
> 
> ...



Yeah, right. Exactly the same thing! Look, you're already the cause of why this thread will most likely get closed soon, so please leave before you and your friend keep making things worse. You stated your opinion so hooray for you. Now, can you leave? You're not making things any better.


----------



## Bjork (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't get how some people feel the need to make others' identity about them and go out of their way to be rude? Please explain?


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh okay, they're just waiting to be banned. Nothing to see here everyone, no need to feed the troll.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

someone called me by the wrong pronoun time to vent about how its the end of the world smh


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Yeah, right. Exactly the same thing! Look, you're already the cause of why this thread will most likely get closed soon, so please leave before you and your friend keep making things worse. You stated your opinion so hooray for you. Now, can you leave? You're not making things any better.



my friend?

- - - Post Merge - - -

this thread doesn't deserve to be up if you bully me here


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> someone called me by the wrong pronoun time to vent about how its the end of the world smh



Nobody seems to understand just how much that can hurt someone though

And I dont mean just hurting their feelings I mean actually causing harm


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> someone called me by the wrong pronoun time to vent about how its the end of the world smh



gg karla

you the best


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 4, 2015)

Bjork said:


> I don't get how some people feel the need to make others' identity about them and go out of their way to be rude? Please explain?



People like that are bored with their lives and their parents never taught them about, like, kindness and respect.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> someone called me by the wrong pronoun time to vent about how its the end of the world smh



stretch before you reach


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Nobody seems to understand just how much that can hurt someone though
> 
> And I dont mean just hurting their feelings I mean actually causing harm



then they are overreacting and need some help


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> my friend?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> this thread doesn't deserve to be up if you bully me here


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> someone called me by the wrong pronoun time to vent about how its the end of the world smh



I think we're trying to discuss how people are often *purposely* misgendered and how people refuse to let them be who they want to be.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


>



that gif is actually pretty funny

- - - Post Merge - - -

she = he = they

it's all good and equal


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> she = he = they
> 
> it's all good and equal



except that it isnt


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

what's the deal with people going out of their way to disrespect other people like chill out

it doesn't matter what your personal opinion is. if you don't use the right pronouns you're being super rude and disrespectful.


----------



## Bjork (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> that gif is actually pretty funny
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Then why are you making such a big fuss about it?


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> except that it isnt



except that it is

this is why we don't have gender specific pronouns


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

double post

ew pronouns still


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Nobody seems to understand just how much that can hurt someone though
> 
> And I dont mean just hurting their feelings I mean actually causing harm



i mean if someone is so profoundly impacted by it, their perspective on life is obviously horribly skewed. idk wats up with this new age internet/college campus atmosphere where everyones walking around wrapped up in cotton offended by every little thing and afraid of offending every other thing. only a matter of time before this cancerous attitude spreads to the real world


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Nobody seems to understand just how much that can hurt someone though
> 
> And I dont mean just hurting their feelings I mean actually causing harm



i mean if someone is so profoundly impacted by it, their perspective on life is obviously horribly skewed. idk wats up with this new age internet/college campus atmosphere where everyones walking around wrapped up in cotton offended by every little thing and afraid of offending every other thing. only a matter of time before this cancerous attitude spreads to the real world


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> except that it is
> 
> this is why we don't have gender specific pronouns



we do, but theyre extinct.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> except that it is
> 
> this is why we don't have gender specific pronouns



we do, but theyre extinct.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> we do, but theyre extinct.



thanks god

so pronouns mean the same thing


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

lol logic needs to come into play
like if I seen you in real life and you look girly I might say 'oh she's pretty cute'
and then you get upset because I gave you the wrong pronouns seems pretty dumb
cause how am I suppose to know you prefer they/them

like they/them is something totally new and not everyone knows about it
not everyone has a tumblr or even stay online to even talk to people
majority of people in my class don't even know wtf it even means


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> i mean if someone is so profoundly impacted by it, their perspective on life is obviously horribly skewed. idk wats up with this new age internet/college campus atmosphere where everyones walking around wrapped up in cotton offended by every little thing and afraid of offending every other thing. only a matter of time before this cancerous attitude spreads to the real world



Its not a matter perspective oh my god!! How would you like it if someone purposefully called you something you're not even after you specifically asked them not to?


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> i mean if someone is so profoundly impacted by it, their perspective on life is obviously horribly skewed. idk wats up with this new age internet/college campus atmosphere where everyones walking around wrapped up in cotton offended by every little thing and afraid of offending every other thing. only a matter of time before this cancerous attitude spreads to the real world


Some people go through a ton of stuff that is hard to cope with. Have you heard of the high death rate for trans people? Yeah. They're already in a rough situation to begin with (Gender identity is a serious thing) and misgendering them will just make it worse for them.


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> i mean if someone is so profoundly impacted by it, their perspective on life is obviously horribly skewed. idk wats up with this new age internet/college campus atmosphere where everyones walking around wrapped up in cotton offended by every little thing and afraid of offending every other thing. only a matter of time before this cancerous attitude spreads to the real world



Its not a matter of perspective oh my god

How would you like it if everyone repeatedly called you something you specifically asked them not to call you


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they're not like "if someone states they want a prefer pronoun" they'll use the opposite, like no that's rude.
But they're also saying that a word is a word, you put meaning and value into it, like she can be just a normal as he.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

there are more pronouns than he, she and they (obviously aside from us, it and all those, you all probably get that i mean other non gendered pronouns to use about one person like he, she and singular they)

like so. many. xe, se, fae to name a few.... ik that a lot of people think more pronouns are unnecessary and that people who use other pronouns are "special snowflakes", but i don't really see any point in being like that. don't the people who do that have other things to worry about than the pronouns of trans kids smh 

also i feel like nothing i've written has made any sense so i'll leave now


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Its not a matter perspective oh my god!! How would you like it if someone purposefully called you something you're not even after you specifically asked them not to?



ok kiddo heres how it works in the real world

some ppl get on with u. some ppl dont get on with u. they will call u names, ***** about u etc... w/e who cares. some ppl dont mispronoun/gender/otherkin u out of malice, they are just too busy with things in their own life to give more than two ****s about ur sensibilities.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> _wow_ i cant believe im actually reading this



SAME!


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

I also seen some people on tumblr who prefer all pronouns, even "it".


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I'm pretty sure they're not like "if someone states they want a prefer pronoun" they'll use the opposite, like no that's rude.
> But they're also saying that a word is a word, you put meaning and value into it, like she can be just a normal as he.



Yeah except they literally said those exact words

"I wont respect their requested pronouns

sorry"


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes using people's preferred pronouns is great

but you accidentally call them a he and then they kill themselves

seriously if some transgender people will kill themselves because they think they were not identified then they seriously needs some help


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Yeah except they literally said those exact words
> 
> "I wont respect their requested pronouns
> 
> sorry"



Oh, ain't see that.
Chill "leave me alone"


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 4, 2015)

How about you guys stop wasting your time on the ignorant people. They're obviously not going to change there minds, so why waste time when you could be doi something else? Just ignore them, learn to keep them out of your life.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ok kiddo heres how it works in the real world
> 
> some ppl get on with u. some ppl dont get on with u. they will call u names, ***** about u etc... w/e who cares. some ppl dont mispronoun/gender/otherkin u out of malice, they are just too busy with things in their own life to give more than two ****s about ur sensibilities.



youre so edgy wow. here's how it should work in the real world: don't use pronouns for someone that they don't want. it's not hard to understand, fair enough u make a mistake but holy **** it's not hard to change one word just to make someone more comfortable


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ok kiddo heres how it works in the real world
> 
> some ppl get on with u. some ppl dont get on with u. they will call u names, ***** about u etc... w/e who cares. some ppl dont mispronoun/gender/otherkin u out of malice, they are just too busy with things in their own life to give more than two ****s about ur sensibilities.



too busy to tack an "s" onto "he"

_too busy the change two letters into 4_

Im sorry but thats the weakest argument i've ever seen


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 4, 2015)

I just want to know how pronounces work in Romance languages.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

lol logic needs to come into a play
like if I seen you in real life and you look girly I might say' oh she's pretty cute'
and then you get upset because I gave you the wrong pronoun seems pretty dumb
cause how I am suppose to know you prefer they/them
like they/them is something totally new and not everyone knows about it
not everyone has a tumblr or even stay online to even talk to people about it
it's by preference, people go by what you look like on the outside 
no one knows what you're thinking or even trying to offend you, just correct them and hopefully they won't keep saying it
Like I can see if it's online and people keep giving you the wrong pronouns and you clearly got it put up and what you want to be called


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I just want to know how pronounces work in Romance languages.


well in our romance
you are juliet
i am a romeo


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

mogyay said:


> youre so edgy wow. here's how it should work in the real world: don't use pronouns for someone that they don't want. it's not hard to understand, fair enough u make a mistake but holy **** it's not hard to change one word just to make someone more comfortable



ya there are lots of things that shud work differently in the real world. personally i rate wat is basically a bit of name calling pretty low in the list of things that need changing in the real world


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

i honestly don't get why people get upset about people getting upset about being misgendered? like if you've misgendered someone by accident tell them you're sorry and move on instead of going on about how hard it is for you or how ridiculous it is of those people to want u to use the right pronouns


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> Yes using people's preferred pronouns is great
> 
> but you accidentally call them a he and then they kill themselves
> 
> seriously if some transgender people will kill themselves because they think they were not identified then they seriously needs some help



 Seriously, if you're gonna act like a complete ass, by not only thinking you can misgender everyone else, but if you think it's OKAY to do so... You need serious help, and I REALLY hope you get your priorities straight one of these days. Don't be such an ignorant slime, okay? 
 and since I'm such a thug B^) I hope you never get that username change B^)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

TangledBowties said:


> How about you guys stop wasting your time on the ignorant people. They're obviously not going to change there minds, so why waste time when you could be doi something else? Just ignore them, learn to keep them out of your life.



are the ignorant people the one's who kill themselves because of pronouns

because yes they will not change their minds


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> well in our romance
> you are juliet
> i am a romeo


I thought I was Mistress?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> too busy to tack an "s" onto "he"
> 
> _too busy the change two letters into 4_
> 
> Im sorry but thats the weakest argument i've ever seen



its more like too busy to remember wat specialsnowflake23 defines as, as well as wat twenty things also happen to trigger them


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> lol logic needs to come into a play
> like if I seen you in real life and you look girly I might say' oh she's pretty cute'
> and then you get upset because I gave you the wrong pronoun seems pretty dumb
> cause how I am suppose to know you prefer they/them
> ...



People make mistakes. Nobody's upset about that. But like you said in the last sentence, some people wont respect someones pronouns even if they clearly say what they are


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I thought I was Mistress?


only during after hours rp


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> are the ignorant people the one's who kill themselves because of pronouns
> 
> because yes they will not change their minds


No, sorry, I'm talking about you.


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> lol logic needs to come into a play
> like if I seen you in real life and you look girly I might say' oh she's pretty cute'
> and then you get upset because I gave you the wrong pronoun seems pretty dumb
> cause how I am suppose to know you prefer they/them
> ...


And that's fine. But misgendering people while knowing their respected pronouns isn't fine.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Seriously, if you're gonna act like a complete ass, by not only thinking you can misgender everyone else, but if you think it's OKAY to do so... You need serious help, and I REALLY hope you get your priorities straight one of these days. Don't be such an ignorant slime, okay?
> and since I'm such a thug B^) I hope you never get that username change B^)))))))))))))))))



I think you need help too

who said I can misgender someone

oh yeah the trans hanging themselves right now

because of 'it'

okay


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> its more like too busy to remember wat specialsnowflake23 defines as, as well as wat twenty things also happen to trigger them



wait so are you too busy to remember anyone's pronouns bc gosh darn


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> its more like too busy to remember wat specialsnowflake23 defines as, as well as wat twenty things also happen to trigger them



Most people use the normal pronouns he/she/they. If you can't remember those you need to look at your life and see what went wrong


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

emolga said:


> And that's fine. But misgendering people while knowing their respected pronouns isn't fine.



of course that's not fine

how is anyone misgendering someone if all pronouns are neutral anyway


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> are the ignorant people the one's who kill themselves because of pronouns
> 
> because yes they will not change their minds



When you're old enough to make a resume, please include this thread because it seems like it's the highlight of your life. Good job!


----------



## Cailey (Nov 4, 2015)

HOLY GUACAMOLE OK if you accidentally call someone the wrong pronoun and they get upset thEN APOLOGIZE AND MOVE ON FROM IT THATS ALL THERE IS TO IT WHY IS EVERYONE MAKING THIS SO DIFFICULT??

everyone is entitled to their opinions and feelings and beliefs! THERES NO NEED TO ARGUE ABOUT IT JUST LET EVERYONE HAVE THEIR OWN FREAKING THOUGHTS AND FEELINGS!!!!!

if you accidentally call a man a girl then SAY SORRY AND CORRECT IT if you accidentally call a girl a man then SAY YOURE FREAKING SORRY AND CORRECT IT. 

IF YOU WANNA SAY THEY OR THEM DO SO TO SAVE EMBARRASSMENT IF YOU GOT THE GENDER WRONG GOodness gracious ~ ; v ;

what is up with all these gender argument / sexual orientation topics


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> When you're old enough to make a resume, please include this thread because it seems like it's the highlight of your life. Good job!



you know what 

calling everyone the wrong pronoun because it's their entitled opinion

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> When you're old enough to make a resume, please include this thread because it seems like it's the highlight of your life. Good job!



and John Lennon please

you are not accepting at all smh


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey, let's just end this thread right here and agree that it's disrespectful to purposely misgender people.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Most people use the normal pronouns he/she/they. If you can't remember those you need to look at your life and see what went wrong



ya im gonna remember wat everyone ive ever met defines as


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

people can accept but don't shove that sht down their throat


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

emolga said:


> Hey, let's just end this thread right here and agree that it's disrespectful to purposely misgender people.



I don't think everyone needs to agree to that


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> people can accept but don't shove that sht down their throat



wait what
is it shoving it down someone else's throat id you just want them to respect u


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

if you misgender someone but not for malicious purposes

who the *** cares

shut up and get over it

edit:

also dont assume that people know everything about you including your pronouns

because in reality no one cares, especially strangers


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

Y'all all going to hell cause in the bible Jesus said don't judge one of another


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

dont assume that people know everything about you including your pronouns

because in reality no one cares, especially strangers

edit: was hoping this would post merge but I GUESS NOT


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I don't think everyone needs to agree to that



Okay, good for you. Please just keep your biased opinions to yourself.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> wait what
> is it shoving it down someone else's throat id you just want them to respect u



OTL people can accept things but have their own morals too


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> wait what
> is it shoving it down someone else's throat id you just want them to respect u


You are making us out to be animals


piichinu said:


> if you misgender someone but not for malicious purposes
> 
> who the *** cares
> 
> shut up and get over it


it's not misgendering if you use any pronoun


Gamzee said:


> Y'all all going to hell cause in the bible Jesus said don't judge one of another


I'm agnostic rip me


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> wait what
> is it shoving it down someone else's throat id you just want them to respect u




Think of it like this, a response from the hidden owl,
They will love you but not accept it :-]


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

emolga said:


> Okay, good for you. Please just keep your biased opinions to yourself.



it's not really biased


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Y'all all going to hell cause in the bible Jesus said don't judge one of another



what is that


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 4, 2015)

Most people find it disrespectful to be labeled incorrectly. I just wish people wouldn't overreact to someone getting their pronoun wrong once, or a few times. I have a trans friend and it took me weeks to consistently call him the right pronoun because another pronoun was already hardwired into my brain. As for random people, well, not everyone is educated on stuff like this so a simple misgender shouldn't be taken to heart if it wasn't out of bad intent.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 4, 2015)

people need to stop being so sensitive


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> You are making us out to be animals
> 
> it's not misgendering if you use any pronoun
> 
> I'm agnostic rip me


what
of course it is misgendering if you use "any pronoun"??? if someone wants to be called "he" and you call him "she" it's misgendering


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

what the hell m8 we have so many gd people flaming and look at how many fockin people are viewing this sh it thread
 could we drop it or nah?? :^|


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> wait what
> is it shoving it down someone else's throat id you just want them to respect u



ok ppl do not automatically respect everyone they meet, thats not how things work.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

I can't be biased if I'm trans too

oops


----------



## emolga (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> it's not really biased



...It kinda is. Most people here are arguing with you.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Most people find it disrespectful to be labeled incorrectly. I just wish people wouldn't overreact to someone getting their pronoun wrong once, or a few times. I have a trans friend and it took me weeks to consistently call him the right pronoun because another pronoun was already hardwired into my brain. As for random people, well, not everyone is educated on stuff like this so a simple misgender shouldn't be taken to heart if it wasn't out of bad intent.



pretty much


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I can't be biased if I'm trans too
> 
> oops


yes you can be lmao


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> I can't be biased if I'm trans too
> 
> oops



Oh suuuuure


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> what
> of course it is misgendering if you use "any pronoun"??? if someone wants to be called "he" and you call him "she" it's misgendering


she means the same as he but you should call them he because they want to so it's not misgendering if it means the same gender


Bucky Barnes said:


> what the hell m8 we have so many gd people flaming and look at how many fockin people are viewing this sh it thread
> could we drop it or nah?? :^|


I don't really know anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -



emolga said:


> ...It kinda is. Most people here are arguing with you.



but aren't you biased too

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> yes you can be lmao



we are all biased here so


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

this is such a fockn controversial theme to everyone on tbt because of people from different countries and sh it so like wtf? can we just please not? 
 respect one another, if at all possible? try not to kill each other? did i ever mention, this thread is pointless because everyone is so biased at TBT? 
 people who respect the pronouns, good you've made your point,
 people who disrespect the pronouns, i think you've just about pissed off everyone here, including everyone here :^| 

ken we not??


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Oh suuuuure



yeah sure
sure
sure
sure

leave please

- - - Post Merge - - -

#antipronouns

this is so true


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ok ppl do not automatically respect everyone they meet, thats not how things work.



that's why u ask people about pronouns or use "them" (or other gender neutral pronoun) about people you don't know. 

obviously almost nobody does this, especialy not with strangers. But I don't think you have to always ask, use the pronouns other people use and if the person corrects you use that pronoun instead. Idk I get that it's not possible for people to magically know your pronouns, but if they get to know the pronouns they should use them!! ye


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

lol how my thread got close when all I wanted to know was how people felt about getting trash talk
while this made it to 16 pages like tf


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> lol how my thread got close when all I wanted to know was how people felt about getting trash talk
> while this made it to 16 pages like tf



exactly like 
 fr this is complete bull sh it


----------



## Cailey (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> lol how my thread got close when all I wanted to know was how people felt about getting trash talk
> while this made it to 16 pages like tf



I know, I have no idea why they haven't closed this. 
this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> that's why u ask people about pronouns or use "them" (or other gender neutral pronoun) about people you don't know.
> 
> obviously almost nobody does this, especialy not with strangers. But I don't think you have to always ask, use the pronouns other people use and if the person corrects you use that pronoun instead. Idk I get that it's not possible for people to magically know your pronouns, but if they get to know the pronouns they should use them!! ye



all pronouns are neutral 

this was the entire point that people overreact


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

This is one of the most interesting things I've seen in a long time tho


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 4, 2015)

emolga said:


> Hey, let's just end this thread right here and agree that it's disrespectful to purposely misgender people.



Agreed~


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> lol how my thread got close when all I wanted to know was how people felt about getting trash talk
> while this made it to 16 pages like tf



its the same concept, ppl are mean to other ppl WOW, who cares if someone calls u something u dont like


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2015)

kittycaffeine said:


> I know, I have no idea why they haven't closed this.
> this is getting ridiculous.



well there's only one mod online and i don't think they've seen the thread so it's not exactly their fault


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> This is one of the most interesting things I've seen in a long time tho



controversial topics are...

quite controversial


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> This is one of the most interesting things I've seen in a long time tho



you've said it better than anyone here homeboy


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

mogyay said:


> well there's only one mod online and i don't think they've seen the thread so it's not exactly their fault



a lot of the times staff is invisible


----------



## Aniko (Nov 4, 2015)

Well it's very important for some persons, not for others. If you take for instance transgenders who are already struggling with a lot of things and people keep calling them by the wrong pronoun on purpose, it's just bulling. Personally I don't really mind, he, she, it but sometimes being called by certain names tick me off.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> its the same concept, ppl are mean to other ppl WOW, who cares if someone calls u something u dont like



even if it's the same concept why didn't it get close when mines did


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Kinoko said:


> Agreed~



but it's not


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> only during after hours rp


"RP" is that what we're calling it now?


----------



## Cailey (Nov 4, 2015)

mogyay said:


> well there's only one mod online and i don't think they've seen the thread so it's not exactly their fault



didnt say it was. but I did report it and Jason closed the other one related to it so I'm sure he's about to. 
most times staff is invisible too though, so.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> a lot of the times staff is invisible



well in this instance i doubt it lmao, altho i did just see another thread get deleted so idk


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

hariolari said:


> "RP" is that what we're calling it now?



rp?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 4, 2015)

haha i think the wrong thread got locked smh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

can i just summon a mod here to end this sh it
 like we get it everyone's biased and this is another damn controversial topic we can't talk about without someone getting butthurt asf
 could we just not please lmfao


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2015)

kittycaffeine said:


> didnt say it was. but I did report it and Jason closed the other one related to it so I'm sure he's about to.



i know sorry you asked why, i didn't mean to come off as rude!


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> haha i think the wrong thread got locked smh



oml

I tried

Jas0n is pretty sweet though


----------



## Cailey (Nov 4, 2015)

mogyay said:


> i know sorry you asked why, i didn't mean to come off as rude!



youre fine love <3
sorry just a little short fused at this point ~


----------



## Esphas (Nov 4, 2015)

you shouldnt be mad at people if they mess up your pronouns. obviously most people who do arent actually seeking out to hurt you. also someone calling you by a different gender doesnt change your gender which i think people forget. as long as they apologize if they have hurt you then there really isnt any problem. im all for respecting the pronouns and gender people are though. thats always a good thing. if i can ill always use the correct pronouns, but if i slip up at any time dont blame me for not remembering. im not trying to disrespect you, i just forgot/wasnt aware


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

Jas0n my patrol officer
every thread I argue in gets close


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

if this is gonna get locked i wanna post


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2015)

kittycaffeine said:


> youre fine love <3
> sorry just a little short fused at this point ~



ahh don't worry me too haha <3 #pray4closure


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

Like Piinchi(probably wrong), people don't give no fcks about you unless they begin to get to know you.
You don't just have respect, you earn it. 
If I don't fcking like you, best believe the only pronouns you're going to get is btch/h oe/dumbass/whatever cause I give no fcks about you. 

People are going to say sht regardless, it's only up to you if really take offense in it


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Like Piinchi(probably wrong), people don't give no fcks about you unless they begin to get to know you.
> You don't just have respect, you earn it.
> If I don't fcking like you, best believe the only pronouns you're going to get is btch/h oe/dumbass/whatever cause I give no fcks about you.
> 
> People are going to say sht regardless, it's only up to you if really take offense in it



ayyyeee you said some of my pronouns


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Jas0n my patrol officer
> every thread I argue in gets close



he's like your parole officer lmao
 like
if you post in certain threads he's gonna hunt you down


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

@this whole thread


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Like Piinchi(probably wrong), people don't give no fcks about you unless they begin to get to know you.
> You don't just have respect, you earn it.
> If I don't fcking like you, best believe the only pronouns you're going to get is btch/h oe/dumbass/whatever cause I give no fcks about you.
> 
> People are going to say sht regardless, it's only up to you if really take offense in it



its actually piichuna or piismumu


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


>



I like this cause of Loren


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

even my sh?tpost threads dont get this much attention


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> its actually piichuna or piismumu




My bad. I apologize.
Let me correct myself.
I'm sorry piismumu for using the wrong name 
You must hate me


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> My bad. I apologize.
> Let me correct myself.
> I'm sorry piismumu for using the wrong name
> You must hate me



BOOM there it goes
easy resolution


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Like Piinchi(probably wrong), people don't give no fcks about you unless they begin to get to know you.
> You don't just have respect, you earn it.
> If I don't fcking like you, best believe the only pronouns you're going to get is btch/h oe/dumbass/whatever cause I give no fcks about you.
> 
> People are going to say sht regardless, it's only up to you if really take offense in it



Okay lol but if someone refuses to use a trans person's pronouns just because they don't like or respect that particular person, that says a lot about how they feel about trans people in general. A person's pronouns are what they are and whoever is addressing that person has absolutely no right to use different pronouns, whether they like them or respect them or not. That's all there is to it. Nothing to argue about lol.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> even my sh?tpost threads dont get this much attention



you gotta bait the 11 year olds


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 4, 2015)

I think that if someone tells you to use a certain pronouns, then use them. But if you make an honest mistake, you shouldn't be attacked.


----------



## chronic (Nov 4, 2015)

Seems silly to me. You simply are. There's no need to limit yourself with mere words and linguistics.


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

Kinoko said:


> Okay lol but if someone refuses to use a trans person's pronouns just because they don't like or respect that particular person, that says a lot about how they feel about trans people in general. A person's pronouns are what they are and whoever is addressing that person has absolutely no right to use different pronouns, whether they like them or respect them or not. That's all there is to it. Nothing to argue about lol.




You must not understand 
Gender doesn't come into play
I don't like you cause of who you are, not what pronouns you prefer
My respect for you is gone
That's it


----------



## tumut (Nov 4, 2015)

I think some people take it too seriously yeah

That doesn't mean they aren't entitled to respect like any other normal human being


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> you gotta bait the 11 year olds



the 11 year olds usually just send me angry VMs


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> the 11 year olds usually just send me angry VMs


Or anonymous confessions


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Kinoko said:


> Okay lol but if someone refuses to use a trans person's pronouns just because they don't like or respect that particular person, that says a lot about how they feel about trans people in general. A person's pronouns are what they are and whoever is addressing that person has absolutely no right to use different pronouns, whether they like them or respect them or not. That's all there is to it. Nothing to argue about lol.



no it doesn't at all it's saying you absolutely hate that person not trans


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

chronic said:


> Seems silly to me. You simply are. There's no need to limit yourself with mere words and linguistics.


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> you gotta bait the 11 year olds



John Lennon I thought we all got past this and then this


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> no it doesn't at all it's saying you absolutely hate that person not trans



it's not ok to use the wrong ?ronoun or misgender someone dven though you hate them


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugilite said:


>



looks like girl from buzzfeed

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> it's not ok to use the wrong ?ronoun or misgender someone dven though you hate them



It really depends on your personality and the real world


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> John Lennon I thought we all got past this and then this



mah bad


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

Aw Sugilite got ban


----------



## Goth (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Aw Sugilite got ban



NO I LOVE HER


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Aw Sugilite got ban



just like carfax

there goes another good one


----------



## Esphas (Nov 4, 2015)

sugilite i miss you already


----------

